# Maxillaria witsonoides?



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I just purchased this orchid on impulse but I didn't get much info from the seller and all I get for hits online are photos with no care info. If anyone is keeping this species or knows how I'd greatly appreciate some info on light, temp, humidity, mount (if any). I already posted on Orchidboard but I figured it wouldn't hurt to post here with all of the plant gurus hanging around . Thanks in advance! 

Oh and here's a photo (not of my orchid but the same species):
Gideon's Index Page/Orchid Pictures/M/Maxillaria/Maxillaria witsinoides


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here ya go, it should do well in typical terrarium conditions in terms of light and water, I'd keep the substrate moist but not wet. Don't let the substrate dry out completely for very long. Temps in the high 70s to mid 80s will work since it's a low elevation species. You could mount it in a pocket on a background, or on a piece of wood. Put a little sphagnum moss around the roots and you should be good.

Here's a discription:
A compressed, fan-shaped epiphyte of Colombia, Ecuador and Peru that is found at elevations around 600 to 1500 meters as a small to large sized, hot to warm growing epiphytic orchid with slender pendant stems completely enveloped by distichous, closely imbricating, spreading sheaths and carrying equitant, acute to obtuse, minutely apiculate leaves mostly held towards the apex, that blooms on an axillary, short inflorescence that holds the single flower close to the leaf and occurs in the late winter and spring.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Josh! I'm glad it's viv friendly because otherwise it would've had to adapt


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

The growth habit of this one looks very similar to most of the Ornithocephalus species (Colombia/Ecuador). If so, Ornithocephalus are usually found growing pendant (hanging below) tree branches--so are most Oberonia sp. (from Philippines). 

I tried mounting one Oberonia in a vivarium facing upright, but every keikei has developed growing downwards....


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks very much . That's the kind of info that's great to have but is hard to find unless you talk to an experienced grower... I'll try to keep it in intermediate light levels and see how well it does.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Marinarawr said:


> Thanks very much . That's the kind of info that's great to have but is hard to find unless you talk to an experienced grower... I'll try to keep it in intermediate light levels and see how well it does.


I had one of these in my 125 and it rotted in a week. Not sure why but it's supposedly a tricky species. I will most likely try again but I would like to find a mature specimen. If you got this off eBay it's a seedling. If you got a mature plant I would like to know where you got it.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I did in fact get it off eBay as a seedling. I have a couple of different terrariums that could house this orchid. One is "hot" and very wet, and the other is intermediate-warm and humid but not wet. Neither have forced air circulation. I have no shortage of small tank so I could always just make a special little 10g vert for it and tailor the environment to it's needs. I love the pendant growing habit so I really wanted to give this one a shot. Do you know what the mature size is approximately? Anyway I'll keep my eyes open for a mature one. If I have any luck with it maybe I'll eventually see if you wanna make a trade .


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's the IOSPE link

IOSPE PHOTOS

Looks like a mature plant may be 12' or more long but I have never actually seen one. I do very much like this growth habit. I have a number of Oberonia but it seems that everyone that mounts these does so pointed up. I have not remounted any of mine but will possible in the spring. I have one in spike now, Oberonia prainiana.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooo Oberonia prainiana is lovely! I hope you meant 12" or more though because I don't even have ceilings that are 12' . Thanks for the pointers Harry! I may pm you if I have any issues with this little one going south.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Marinarawr said:


> Ooo Oberonia prainiana is lovely! I hope you meant 12" or more though because I don't even have ceilings that are 12' . Thanks for the pointers Harry! I may pm you if I have any issues with this little one going south.


Duh, I did mean 12". I think Oberonia toppongii is my favorite and it's doing really well for me.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW! I'm gonna have to keep my eye out for the Oberonia genus from now on... I'm rapidly being sucked into the plant hobby (faster than frogs if you can believe it) and my wallet is really feeling it...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

damn you all for adding another orchid to my wish list.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's my Oberonia setigera. The offsets that have developed are now growing horizontally...


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Are many of the species in the Oberonia genus viv compatible? My green thumb requires a glass box to work in the favor of keeping plants alive . You guys are really making my eyes pop with these awesome pendant growers!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm growing Oberonia setigera in my vivarium (up near the lights where it can dry between misting cycles). It's the one plant that's geographically out of place in my vivarium (as Oberonia setigera is from the Philippines).

I'm also growing Ornithocephalus bicornis and Ornithocephalus falcatus (gladiatus) see http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/orinthbicornis.jpg and http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/orinthinflexusensitu.jpg respectively. Both of these species are from Central/South America, and are well suited to vivariums. I purchased them from Orquideas del Valle in Colombia Untitled Document


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I also love the Ornithocephalus but haven't come across any yet. I had a Psygmorchis pusilla but after it flowered it just rotted on me in a matter of days. Not sure why.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wanted to post a little update on this plant. I was a bit worried about it because when it arrived it was slightly yellow, but it's grown two new leaves. One is just barely peaking out but I'm still counting it . 

Fresh out of the shipping box:









Today:









I haven't removed it from it's original pot of sphagnum and it's been in a low light corner of a terrarium that gets misted daily and fluctuates between 70 and 82F. I really hope this orchid continues to do well.


----------

